# University of Texas adopts a new Honor System



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes,Your Honor.No, Your Honor.

A couple more just for the heck of it:

what do you call a drug ring in Austin? A huddle.

Four longhorns in a car. Who's driving? The police.

What do you say to a Longhorn in a suit? Will the defendant please rise?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh no u di ent! :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was:
"Get on 'er, and stay on 'er."


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!

[url="http://www.deseretnews.com/a...w.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 53,00.html


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> [url="http://www.deseretnews.com/a...w.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 53,00.html


They were just upset that they got shafted by the BCS. How can you put OU in the title game when Texas beat them on a neutral field? The logic is beyond my comprehension.

Here is hoping OU loses to Mizzou so Texas can take it's rightful place in the National Championship.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> [url="http://www.deseretnews.com/a...w.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 53,00.html


Swim team, now that is a rowdy club. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

copper said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!
> ...


I am not sure that Oklahoma deserves to be ahead of Texas in the polls, however, I am sick of the "neutral field" logic.

Just because the game wasn't played in Texas's home stadium, doesn't mean the field was neutral. The game was in TEXAS for crying out loud. Hmmm...I wonder who the vast majority of the fans were cheering for. :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a Texas or Oklahoma person. But I do have great respect for the Red River Shoot Out. It is held in the Cotton Bowl, with 50% of the tickets sold through U of Texas, and 50% through U of Oklahoma. The stadium is split in half length-wise for each side. So while it is held in Texas, the crowd is split 50/50. It is one of those events that while I don't have any vested interest in either team, I do want to attend some time in my life just to take it all it. It is perhaps the best rivalry game in the nation for that very unique reason.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> [url="http://www.deseretnews.com/a...w.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 53,00.html


Wooooooow now Buggs, picking on our swim team now? That's a little below the belt if you ask me, going after the football team is one thing but the swim team? I'm not sure this can be tolerated! :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Yes,Your Honor.No, Your Honor.
> 
> A couple more just for the heck of it:
> 
> ...


Hilarious freaking avatar man!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not a Texas or Oklahoma person. But I do have great respect for the Red River Shoot Out. It is held in the Cotton Bowl, with 50% of the tickets sold through U of Texas, and 50% through U of Oklahoma. The stadium is split in half length-wise for each side. So while it is held in Texas, the crowd is split 50/50. It is one of those events that while I don't have any vested interest in either team, I do want to attend some time in my life just to take it all it. It is perhaps the best rivalry game in the nation for that very unique reason.


Maybe buggs can answer this question. I also think it's a cool setup, however, it's a win win situation for both teams every year, maybe that's why they did it. I still like the every other year home game, why did they go away from that for the neutral field game every year? Maybe because it's such a heated rivalry game they just decided to make sure no team has a clear advantage, not sure though. Buggs can you answer why and when they decided to go to this?


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > buggsz24 said:
> ...


Did you watch the game? Half the tickets were sold to OU, half to Texas. It was a neutral field. If you remember, the crowd was split at the 50. A sea of Orange on one side, and a sea of whatever color that is on the other. 

OU probably is the better team, I'll admit that. But Texas beat them. Even if it wasn't a neutral field, they still beat them. No one is arguing that Utah won because it was at home, Utah won because they were the better team.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Oh thats super funny especially considering that four of your student body (three athletes) were arrested for grand theft auto over the weekend. Oh the hypocrisy!
> 
> [url="http://www.deseretnews.com/a...w.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 53,00.html


Here is another of UT Longhorn greats:
http://www.collegeotr.com/college_otr/u ... sage_14340

Classy! And he isn't even on the Swim Team.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is an interesting fact:
The University of Texas pays an estimated $900,000 a year on life-skills for support to its the 130 football players. This is in an effort to keep them out of trouble. :shock:

Since June of 07' here is there wrap sheet:
*Henry Melton*, junior defensive end June 1: Charged with driving while intoxicated
*Robert Joseph*, sophomore safety June 9: Charged with burglary of a vehicle and, in a later incident, aggravated robbery. 
*Sergio Kindle*, sophomore linebacker June 28: Charged with driving while intoxicated
*Andre Jones*, freshman defensive tackle Aug. 2: Charged with aggravated robbery in the Joseph incident. 
*Tyrell Gatewood*, senior safety Sept. 13: Charged with two counts of misdemeanor drug possession. 
*James Henry*, freshman running back Sept. 18: Charged with felony retaliation and tampering with evidence in Mr. Joseph's aggravated robbery case.

:shock:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats not a wrap sheet,,, The Penn state football team makes texas look like a bunch of well behaved choir boys....


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Maybe buggs can answer this question. I also think it's a cool setup, however, it's a win win situation for both teams every year, maybe that's why they did it. I still like the every other year home game, why did they go away from that for the neutral field game every year? Maybe because it's such a heated rivalry game they just decided to make sure no team has a clear advantage, not sure though. Buggs can you answer why and when they decided to go to this?


Why it started.....no clue. I would guess that it was the largest field in the area at the time and they played there to accommodate all the fans (they seat 92,000, with another 20,000 tail gating without tickets).

I was told the neutral field is more of a safety issues these days, these two teams and their fans DO NOT get along. Besides I don't think Austin has enough trailer parks to house all the visiting OU fans.

The only thing I do know for sure is that the neutral thing started in 1912.

Within the next year or so they will be playing in the new cowboys stadium.

And to those who dispute the neutral field issue, why would OU select the new DALLAS stadium for home games this season if they felt so out of place in Tx?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> thats not a wrap sheet,,, The Penn state football team makes texas look like a bunch of well behaved choir boys....


Big bean is just feeling a little inferior with all of this SEC, Big 12 talking going on. His acting out is a cry for attention, my four year old does the same thing when I hug and kiss my niece.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Buggs, what is the GRADUATION rate for the Texas football program?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

To tell you the truth not that concerned about it, I am more interested in this game more than any college game.
College games just help fill the gap in between the real football games. 8) 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3742798


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd still rather watch college athletes, but this one will be one hell of a game. GO BOYS


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Buggs, what is the GRADUATION rate for the Texas football program?


Hello?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Buggs, what is the GRADUATION rate for the Texas football program?
> ...


I guess your to Lazy to do it?

National Graduation rate (Football) as per the NCAA 2007 47%

Current top 5
Alabama 44%
Oklahoma 46%
Texas 50%
Florida 68%
USC 54%

Utah 57%
BYU 56%

Highest: Navy 95%
Lowest: San Jose State 36%


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

well done Bugz. Sounds like the y may be a little high in that study.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Interesting! I was quite surprised to see so many that stinking low!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

no doubt. Both Utah and Byu are pathetic. All the schools. Funny thing is they all get "free rides" And only 1/2 take advantage.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> no doubt. Both Utah and Byu are pathetic. All the schools. Funny thing is they all get "free rides" And only 1/2 take advantage.


Both are pathetic because of the skewed way which the NCAA derives its statistics. They have 6 years to graduate from the time they enroll. Otherwise, any time after that, the NCAA considers them dropouts in their statistics, regardless if they get their degree. As per the large populations of return missionaries in both the schools, many players don't receive their diploma within those 6 years, since they generally can be on scholarship for 7 years counting their mission. Thus both schools graduation rate suffers. I would like to see each schools own numbers of how many players actually graduate, rather than how many graduate within 6 years.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/b ... aaf,126902

-_O-


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit it, that IS funny. If they (texas) would have taken care of it on the field than they wouldn't be subject to an asinine tie breaker.


----------

